# This pigeon was attacked by a hawk and flew into our house! Please give advice!



## tivakins (Sep 29, 2002)

My name is Tiva. I'm 13 years old. I live in Seattle, Washington in a 3 story house. With my mom, dad, dog, cat, and 3 chickens.

Okay... just to sum it all up:

I came upstairs to watch cartoons and I did. My parents came home, and they asked me WHAT that was. I turned around and there was a pigeon sitting on the kitchen table. We hear a screech outside that we reconized as a hawk, and it bird didn't seem like it wanted to fly. Or it couldn't. It's wing didn't look broken, more just hurt. It had a kind of scab... abbrasion on the joint. Anywho, we put it in our cat carrier with food and water and left it outside all day. I think my mom gave it chicken feed... corn and stuff. The bird is currently in the carrier in my room, not exactly sleeping...

I was just wondering if anyone could give me any advice on what to do!

I really do love pigeons, but I know I can't keep it. So I just need some advice on how to help it get better!

Here's a picture... http://www.saltstained.net/dumbass/pigeonbarssmall.jpg 

I wrote about it on my website... www.saltstained.net 

Thanks to all who reply!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Tiva,

Welcome. Sometimes pigeons just seem to know who will help them, and it sounds as if you are handling this very well.

If you go to the home page and click on BASIC CARE you will find the information that you need on how to look after an adult pigeon. Then click on EMERGENCY CARE and follow the link given to RACING PIGEON SUPPORT WEB, which will give you information on how to treat a broken wing.

I have a pigeon in a similar condition at the moment, and the vet does not know wwhether it will ever recover its ability to fly, so you might have to start looking for a permanent home for your guest. Fortunately damaged pigeons make excellent pets!

Cynthia

------------------
_All beings are fond of themselves, they like pleasure, they hate pain, they shun destruction, they like life and want to live long. To all, life is dear; hence their life should be protected.

-Mahavira_


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

we've had several hawk-hit birds in the past year. Some with just a couple of talon marks, one ripped right across the back.

We use polysporin on the wounds, lots of rest, good food, and close monitoring for infection.

I'm glad to report that all the birds are doing well. The more injured ones won't ever race again, but they do fly around the loft.


----------



## tivakins (Sep 29, 2002)

Hey! Thanks for responding. I've read all of those basic and emergency care sections of your site. Very informative. I'm going to take it to a vet as soon as I can... But first I gotta do my homework!

Just a few quickies about pigeon keeping:
Do you keep your pigeons in the house? Do they fly around the whole house? Do they have their own room? Do you keep them in a large birdcage? I'm just a little confused... I've heard so many different things! I also heard that pigeons fly free and come back everyday... that sounds a bit risky.

Where should I go about buying supplies?
We live in the city, and unfortunatly don't have very many good pet stores nearby. (Just a PETCO) But we have another house in the country were there are lots of great pet supplies out there. Namely were we get out chicken supplies. What do you think I should buy for my pigeon?

Another thing! (SORRY!)

I have a large... I never learned how to say this... Cyclone, Cycline fence? EEP! You know, the diamond shaped fencing. Anyway, it's a cage. About 18x6x6. It has a roof and a door. If we put this in our backyard, could the pigeon live in there happily? (We would put in branches and junk in it, turn it into an aviary) Would the pigeon be able to get through those bars?

And finally... another dumb question:
Should I name it? XD


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes of course you should name him/her!









Check out below a thread called "NEW ARRIVALS NEED NAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "

There are a bunch of nice names you could pick...Or you could think of your own name..

Mary


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Tiva,

It is as important to stop creatures getting into the aviary as to stop the pigeon getting out! Can you post a picture of the cage so we can get a better idea? Some of us have house pigeons, others lofts, and I have an aviary in the garden. Pigeons need to be protected from drafts and damp but (once they are healthy) can tolerate cold.

I understand that Sandra, one of our members who lives in Seattle, has e-mailed you and she will be the most reliable source of where to get where!

Cynthia


----------



## tivakins (Sep 29, 2002)

Okay... The cage is currently at my other house... Or I would of shown you a picture. Once I get a chance I will!

Yes I got mail from Sandra...

But now I'm off to PETCO! ^^


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tiva!

Well, hope you will continue your posts when you get home from Petco <LOL>!

Thank you for helping this bird .. the wing looks really droopy in the picture and might be broken or dislocated. It does need to be seen by a vet or trained wildlife rehabilitator so the wing can be treated. As you were already advised, get some antibiotic cream on any wounds that you find.

If your pen is made of chain link, the openings are too large to safely house a pigeon. You would need to have a secure roof, line the pen with smaller opening hardware cloth, and be certain that nothing can dig under the pen to get in.

Please keep us posted!

Terry Whatley


----------



## Pixie (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi ya,
Please take this bird to a vet or wildlife rehabber as soon as possible.He needs to have his wing set if he is ever to fly again.Time is of the essence.Keep us updated!-Pixie


----------



## tivakins (Sep 29, 2002)

Update: I'm taking the pigeon to PAWS, it's a human society that said they would take look! *dances* I'll be back withen two hours! I'll tell you what they say!








TTYL!


----------



## tivakins (Sep 29, 2002)

Update: Just got home. They took my pigeon. If it can be returned to the wild they will let it go. If it can't they'll euthanize it.

Bastards.

I always come out of a Humane society pissed off.

But my mom is calling them right now.

I know pigeons are sorta in the class of hawks and eagles, wild birds. And I understand why they won't let me keep it... But they are just weird. They wouldn't let be adopt a rabbit 5 years ago because they said it had to live inside! We'd been keeping all out rabbits in a hutch outside that was very safe. Yet now they're telling me that if the pigeon can't live in it's natural enviroment, we can't keep it.

Someone please tell me that just a LITTLE strange?

*Sighs* I'm upset...


----------



## tivakins (Sep 29, 2002)

Mom just called. The pigeon will be released back into the wild.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by tivakins:
> *Mom just called. The pigeon will be released back into the wild.
> 
> 
> ...


That's Great...










Mary *Thanking God*


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Whew! I too sweat bullets when I hear "Humane Shelter", as the default position for pigeons is too often euthanasia. 

Conversely, I'm well aware that many rehabbers go to heroic lengths to save every pigeon they encounter. I most definitely do not paint them all with one brush!









By the by, what you did was way, way cool!









--Ray


----------



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

Do you, guys, really believe PAWS' assertion that they will release the pigeon? I don't! It's been posted so many times the unhappy experiences with these "humane" societies. No injured pigeon will ever come out alive from them. They will not waste their time with treating pigeons. I really do hope this one will make it...


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

We had a bad experience with PAWS last July 3rd & 4th--and in the Seattle area too! So I agree with aloft.

But there's little to be done now except take them at their word.

When we get into the web site upgrades that are planned, we need to insert verbiage about the distinction between a "Rehabber" and a state funded "Humane Shelter", and explain the importance of qualifying and interviewing these facilities before turning a pigeon over to them.

PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Maybe they are telling the truth but I suspect that rather than change the policy about handing back birds for release PAWS has changed its policy about what they tell people about the outcome!

Perhaps we ought to start all advice given to new members with a warning about the outcome of handing injured feral pigeons over to PAWS, so at least they know that they will not get the pigeon back!

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Sounds like an excellent plan.
This little lady (Tiva) mentioned she always comes out of the animal shelter upset, perhaps that should have been a clue. It is unfortunate some organizations have no regard to life in general. 

Tiva, 
You are truly a brave young lady. In some way, you will be rewarded, perhaps another little pij will come your way that needs a friend. In the meantime, you have lots of friends here. Thanks for helping and hope to hear from you soon. Cindy


----------



## tivakins (Sep 29, 2002)

*Hugs* Thanks guys... I coulnd't of gotten anywhere without your excellent help!

I do home they come back... we think it was the neighborhood pigeon. It's been seen around a lot...

But PAWS was the only place that would take wild birds. That's the only reason we went there!


----------

